# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تاثیر معدل و سوابق تحصیلی >  اطلاعات سوابق تحصیلیتون رو تایید کردید؟

## mahdi2015

آقا سوابقتون رو تو سامانه تایید کردین؟ من الان متوجه شدم رفتم دیدم تا 10 بهمن فکر کنم مهلت بوده ولی مدرسه قبلش تایید کرده بود (شانس آوردم) 
شما هم برید ببینید تایید شده اگه نشده ببینید میتونین تاییدش کنید هنوزم یا نه
این تاپیک رو فقط برا اطلاع رسانی زدم

البته نمیدونم گفته 10 بهمن فرستادیم سنجش حالا نمیدونم تا کی مهلت تایید بوده
پ.ن: بچه ها میگن تا لحظه ثبت نامم میتونید تایید کنید پس نگران نباشید مهلت به اندازه کافی هست .

----------


## amirdostaneh

وقت ثبت نام کنکور دوباره میشه انجام داد

----------


## Ali__S

سلام...پشت کنکوریا هم باید تایید کنن؟ آخه ما که سال قبل کد رو گرفتیم...

----------


## hasan138

> سلام...پشت کنکوریا هم باید تایید کنن؟ آخه ما که سال قبل کد رو گرفتیم...


سوال منم اینه

----------


## Masoume

اگ سال اول پشت کنکوری هستید: باید برید برای تایید سوابق پیش اما سالای 2 ب بعد..فک نکنم لازم باشه

موفق باشید

----------


## Mahdi.T

> سلام...پشت کنکوریا هم باید تایید کنن؟ آخه ما که سال قبل کد رو گرفتیم...


سلام
من الان رفتم نگاه کردم دیدم نوشته شما صحت اطلاعات خود را تایید نموده اید.

----------


## Mojgan*M

برا ما پشت کنکوریا فک نکنم لازم باشه
چون تو گزینه های مقطع نوشته پیش دانشگاهی و سوم 
ماک همه رو تایید کردیم دیگ  :Yahoo (21): 
اینجام اینو نوشته :
*سوابق تحصیلی  دانش آموزانی که در سال جاری در دوره پیش دانشگاهی در حال تحصیل هستند و هنوز فارغ التحصیل  نشده اند جهت تایید در آخر خرداد96 در معرض داوطلبان قرارداده خواهد شد و در نیمه اول تیرماه به سازمان سنجش ارائه می شود.
. مال ما رو دادن سنجش رفته حتی اگ دوبارم کد بگیریم همون قبلیس
ولی بازم امتحان میکنیم یوقت نیافتیم ازش*

----------


## Mr Sky

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Mojgan*M


برا ما پشت کنکوریا فک نکنم لازم باشه
چون تو گزینه های مقطع نوشته پیش دانشگاهی و سوم 
ماک همه رو تایید کردیم دیگ 
اینجام اینو نوشته :
سوابق تحصیلی  دانش آموزانی که در سال جاری در دوره پیش دانشگاهی در حال تحصیل هستند و هنوز فارغ التحصیل  نشده اند جهت تایید در آخر خرداد96 در معرض داوطلبان قرارداده خواهد شد و در نیمه اول تیرماه به سازمان سنجش ارائه می شود.
. مال ما رو دادن سنجش رفته حتی اگ دوبارم کد بگیریم همون قبلیس
ولی بازم امتحان میکنیم یوقت نیافتیم ازش


من که دی ماه امسال از تحصیل فارغ شدم جزو کدوم دستم؟!!
.
.
.برم مدرسه  ببینم چی میگه.......*

----------


## saeed211

من الان رفتم
تایید کرد
صبح یازدهم
ولی فقط نمره های پیش داشنگاهیو زده بود
درسته همینجوری؟

----------


## ali.rhm97

واسه من هم سوم هم پیش زده بود شما صحت اطلاعات خود را تایید کرده اید

----------


## maryam2015

من که فارغ تحصیلم فکر نکنم لازم باشه :Yahoo (76):  شما هم که می گید لازم نیست :Yahoo (10):  اون دفعه هم رفتم گفته بودن شما تایید کردید  :Yahoo (79):  :Yahoo (79):

----------


## Mojgan*M

> *
> من که دی ماه امسال از تحصیل فارغ شدم جزو کدوم دستم؟!!
> .
> .
> .برم مدرسه  ببینم چی میگه.......*



شمام باید تایید کنی دیگ چون دی تموم کردین فک نمیکنم تاحالا تایید کرده باشین مگ مدرستون خودش انجام داده باشه
منم الان دوباره تایید زدم همون کدا قبلیو داد لازم نبود ینی

----------


## maryam2015

> من الان رفتم
> تایید کرد
> صبح یازدهم
> ولی فقط نمره های پیش داشنگاهیو زده بود
> درسته همینجوری؟



سلام اره درسته حالا بزن مقطع متوسطه ...هنگام ورود یه گزینه داره که نوشته پیش دانشگاهی یا متوسطه  :Yahoo (100):

----------


## -AMiN-

*منکه امروز پیش رو تایید کردم پارسال هم دیپلم 
مشکلی پیش نمیاد برید تایید کنید
مهم اون کده که تو ثبت نام وارد میکنی 
ولی اگه دیپلم رو تایید نکردید شاید مشکلی پیش بیاد اما اصلا میتونین پیش رو تایید نکنین  من پارسال پیش رو تایید نکردم هیچ اتفاقی هم نیافتاد
*

----------


## tabrizcity

*دوستان فارغ التحصیل یا پشت کنکوری ( فرق نمی کنه یک سال پشت کنکوری هستین یا بیش از یک سال )
سال پیش نمرات نهایی سوم رو همه تایید کردن و دیگه نیازی به تایید نیست و فقط اون کد رو که بهتون داده برین توی سامانه یادداشت کنین اما در مورد نمرات نهایی پیش دانشگاهی چون نمرات دیر به سنجش ارسال شده بود بیشتر دوستان تایید نکرده بودن مشکلی هم نبود ولی امسال برای ثبت نام باید برید تایید کنید اگه هم تایید کردید اون کد رو یادداشت کنید
و دوستان که امسال پیش دانشگاهی هستن :
نمرات سال سوم رو که باید تایید می کردن و کد رو می نوشتن
نمرات پیش دانشگاهی هم خرداد می تونید تایید کنید*

----------


## mohsen..

من الان باید تایید کنم؟
پیش دانشگاهی ام غیرحضوری میخونم شبانه

----------


## Miss.Dr

@tabrizcity
دوستان یکی به منم توضیح بده!
من الان پیشم ولی خب تا الان نمیدونسم مهلتش دیروز بوده!
خو الان چون غیرحضوری گرفتم مدرسه کاری برام نمیکنه!
یکی میشه توضیح بده باید چیکار کنم؟
گیج شدم و استرس دارم :Yahoo (117):

----------


## D.A.A

> *دوستان فارغ التحصیل یا پشت کنکوری ( فرق نمی کنه یک سال پشت کنکوری هستین یا بیش از یک سال )
> سال پیش نمرات نهایی سوم رو همه تایید کردن و دیگه نیازی به تایید نیست و فقط اون کد رو که بهتون داده برین توی سامانه یادداشت کنین اما در مورد نمرات نهایی پیش دانشگاهی چون نمرات دیر به سنجش ارسال شده بود بیشتر دوستان تایید نکرده بودن مشکلی هم نبود ولی امسال برای ثبت نام باید برید تایید کنید اگه هم تایید کردید اون کد رو یادداشت کنید
> و دوستان که امسال پیش دانشگاهی هستن :
> نمرات سال سوم رو که باید تایید می کردن و کد رو می نوشتن
> نمرات پیش دانشگاهی هم خرداد می تونید تایید کنید*


 داداش من الان رفتم هم پیش هم سوم تایید شده بود . منظورتون از اینکه کد رو وارد کنین چیه ؟؟

----------


## Miss.Dr

کد منطقه چیه؟ :Yahoo (4):

----------


## tabrizcity

> داداش من الان رفتم هم پیش هم سوم تایید شده بود . منظورتون از اینکه کد رو وارد کنین چیه ؟؟


منظورم این بود که اون کدی که بهت داده رو یادداشت کن هفته ی دیگه موقع ثبت نام باید توی اون کادر سوابق تحصیلی وارد کنی داش

----------


## tabrizcity

> کد منطقه چیه؟


کد آموزش و پرورش شهرتون هست توی گوگل جست و جو کنید میاره کدش رو یا میتونید بالای کارنامتون کد شهرتون رو ببینید

----------


## maryam2015

> کد منطقه چیه؟


کد شهرتون..اگه نداری شهرتونو بگو من دفترچه سنجش رو دارم برات پیدا می کنم  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## D.A.A

> منظورم این بود که اون کدی که بهت داده رو یادداشت کن هفته ی دیگه موقع ثبت نام باید توی اون کادر سوابق تحصیلی وارد کنی داش


 :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4): 
یعنی بیز اذری لی لر چوخ باحالوخ  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  استاد استرس ورمخ بیر بیر مزیخ  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## tabrizcity

> @tabrizcity
> دوستان یکی به منم توضیح بده!
> من الان پیشم ولی خب تا الان نمیدونسم مهلتش دیروز بوده!
> خو الان چون غیرحضوری گرفتم مدرسه کاری برام نمیکنه!
> یکی میشه توضیح بده باید چیکار کنم؟
> گیج شدم و استرس دارم


خب به نظرم نباید مشکلی پیش بیاد برو الان تایید کن فوقش یه سال میمونی پشت کنکور دیگه  :Yahoo (4):  
شوخی می کنم مشکلی پیش نمیاد انشالله  :Yahoo (3):

----------


## tabrizcity

> یعنی بیز اذری لی لر چوخ باحالوخ  استاد استرس ورمخ بیر بیر مزیخ


نیه بالا ( چرا عزیزم ) ؟

----------


## mohsen..

> کد آموزش و پرورش شهرتون هست توی گوگل جست و جو کنید میاره کدش رو یا میتونید بالای کارنامتون کد شهرتون رو ببینید


تو کارنامه هست کد منطقه؟؟

----------


## Miss.Dr

> خب به نظرم نباید مشکلی پیش بیاد برو الان تایید کن فوقش یه سال میمونی پشت کنکور دیگه  
> شوخی می کنم مشکلی پیش نمیاد انشالله


یاابلفض ینی چی :Yahoo (21): 
قارداش شوخی نکن قلب ما ضعیفه. :Yahoo (77): 
پس چرا خبر به این مهمی الان میگین :Yahoo (19): 
ممنون از راهنماییتون
ولی واقعن مشکلی پیش نمیادکه ؟ :Yahoo (113):

----------


## mohsen..

متوسطه رو بزنم یا پیش دانشگاهی؟ من الان پیش دانشگاهی ام

----------


## Miss.Dr

> کد شهرتون..اگه نداری شهرتونو بگو من دفترچه سنجش رو دارم برات پیدا می کنم


 نه مرسی فمیدم. :Yahoo (1): 
ببخشید خیلی گیج میزنم اخه کلا از اینچیزا سر در نمیاوردم :Yahoo (35):

----------


## Mahdi.k.h

*امکان نداره نمراتو اشتباه زده باشن تو سایت؟*

----------


## mahdi2015

خداییش یه اطلاع رسانی درستی نکرده بودن من شانسی دیشب  ارد شدم دیدم تایید کردن برام از مدرسه

----------


## tabrizcity

> تو کارنامه هست کد منطقه؟؟


تو کارنامه سال سوم اینا نیست که ولی تو کارنامه سه ساله فکر کنم باشه نباشه هم بابا تو گوگل یه جست و جویی بکنی در عرض 30 ثانیه کد رو پیدا می کنی



> یاابلفض ینی چی
> قارداش شوخی نکن قلب ما ضعیفه.
> پس چرا خبر به این مهمی الان میگین
> ممنون از راهنماییتون
> ولی واقعن مشکلی پیش نمیادکه ؟


نه بابا اگه قرار بود به خاطر یه سوابق تحصیلی نتونی کنکور بدی الان  برای بیشتر ما کارت ورود به جلسه صادر نمی شد چون پارسال بیشتر بچه ها  تایید نکردن
ولی به هر حال مشکلی پیش نمیاد همین الان تایید کن

----------


## maryam2015

> متوسطه رو بزنم یا پیش دانشگاهی؟ من الان پیش دانشگاهی ام



اول متوسطه رو بزن ...وقتی تایید کردی دوباره از اول پیش ...ولی پیش برا شما نیومده  واستون خرداد میاد باید اون موقع تایید کنید  :Yahoo (99):

----------


## mahdi2015

> *امکان نداره نمراتو اشتباه زده باشن تو سایت؟*


چک کن ... به خاطر همین باید تایید کنی دیگه

----------


## Mahdi.k.h

*در ضمن مهلتش دیروز نبود
دیروز نمراتو فرستاده سنجش 
و تا تایید نکنید نمیتونید ثبت نام کنید تو کنکور
الکی جو ندین از روی نا آگاهی
به اندازه کافی استرس دارن دوستان*

----------


## mahdi2015

> اول متوسطه رو بزن ...وقتی تایید کردی دوباره از اول پیش ...ولی پیش برا شما نیومده  واستون خرداد میاد باید اون موقع تایید کنید


خب بالاخره پیش رو بزنیم یا نه؟

----------


## maryam2015

> خب بالاخره پیش رو بزنیم یا نه؟


اگه الان دارین پیش رو میخونین نه نزنین  :Yahoo (100):

----------


## mahdi2015

> *در ضمن مهلتش دیروز نبود
> دیروز نمراتو فرستاده سنجش 
> و تا تایید نکنید نمیتونید ثبت نام کنید تو کنکور
> الکی جو ندین از روی نا آگاهی
> به اندازه کافی استرس دارن دوستان*


گفتم فکر کنم تا دیروز بوده برادر من خودشون دوس دارن استرس بگیرن به من چه

----------


## D.A.A

چرا جو منفی میدین این همه اخه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ یعنی شما فک میکنید به خاطر یه روز مشکلی پیش نمیاد ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## mahdi2015

بابا رفقا هیچ مشکلی نیست شما تایید کنید

----------


## maryam2015

> *در ضمن مهلتش دیروز نبود
> دیروز نمراتو فرستاده سنجش 
> و تا تایید نکنید نمیتونید ثبت نام کنید تو کنکور
> الکی جو ندین از روی نا آگاهی
> به اندازه کافی استرس دارن دوستان*



استرس نداره که تازه  از یکی شنیدم تمدید هم می کنن  :Yahoo (15):

----------


## Miss.Dr

> بابا رفقا هیچ مشکلی نیست شما تایید کنید


واقعا ممنون که اطلاع رسانی کردید.
بخیر گذشت!
تایید کردم تموم شد.

----------


## mahdi2015

عجب اشتباهی کردم این تاپیکو زدم آقا هیییییییییچ مشکلی نداره استرس چیه؟ اگه واسه این استرس دارین نتایج رو که میزنن باید از رو تخت بیمارستان چک کنید آروم باشین :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Mahdi.k.h

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط maryam2015



استرس نداره که تازه  از یکی شنیدم تمدید هم می کنن 


من استرسی ندارم
چون به اندازه مو های سرم  کسانی که جلوی خودم ثبت نام کردن رو دیدم*

----------


## maryam2015

> واقعا ممنون که اطلاع رسانی کردید.
> بخیر گذشت!
> تایید کردم تموم شد.


خداروشکر ..منم پارسال نمی دونستم از انجمن فهمیده بودم خدا این انجمنو بالا سرمون نگه داره  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## mahdi2015

> واقعا ممنون که اطلاع رسانی کردید.
> بخیر گذشت!
> تایید کردم تموم شد.


خواهش می کنم

----------


## Miss.Dr

> خداروشکر ..منم پارسال نمی دونستم از انجمن فهمیده بودم خدا این انجمنو بالا سرمون نگه داره


امین! :Yahoo (1): 
ر.ا : دوستان ثبت نام کنکور کیه؟
اینم بگین ممنون میشم

----------


## maryam2015

> عجب اشتباهی کردم این تاپیکو زدم آقا هیییییییییچ مشکلی نداره استرس چیه؟ اگه واسه این استرس دارین نتایج رو که میزنن باید از رو تخت بیمارستان چک کنید آروم باشین


نه اشتباهی نکردی لااقل بچه هایی که نمی دونستن فهمیدن که باید تایید کنن من خودم پارسال اگه انجمن نمیومدم تاییدم نمی کردم  :Yahoo (3):

----------


## -AMiN-

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Miss.Dr


امین!
ر.ا : دوستان ثبت نام کنکور کیه؟
اینم بگین ممنون میشم


19 تا 28 بهمن*

----------


## mahdi2015

> *
> 
> 19 تا 38 بهمن*


38 بهمن :Yahoo (4):

----------


## -AMiN-

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mahdi2015


38 بهمن


با گوشی اومدم پیش میاد خو*

----------


## Miss.Dr

> *
> 
> 19 تا 38 بهمن*


ثبت نام اینو ازسایت سنجش میکنیم؟
ببخشید نمیدونم اینارو :Yahoo (4):

----------


## maryam2015

> امین!
> ر.ا : دوستان ثبت نام کنکور کیه؟
> اینم بگین ممنون میشم


19بهمن تا 28 بهمن  ...داداش 38 رو خوب اومدی  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## mahdi2015

> *
> 
> با گوشی اومدم پیش میاد خو*


فدا سرت :Yahoo (4):

----------


## mahdi2015

> ثبت نام اینو ازسایت سنجش میکنیم؟
> ببخشید نمیدونم اینارو


آره اگه پرینتر ندارین برو کافی نتی چیزی

----------


## -AMiN-

*امسال بخاطر یه سری اتفاقات مجبور شدم دفترچه ۱ و ۲ سال ۹۲ تا ۹۵ رو کامل بخونم 
اخرشم دلیل این همه گنگ حرف زدن سنجش و نفهمیدم 
لامذهب انگار سند یه ملک ۱۰۰ ساله ست
یه پیشنهاد هم میکنم به دوستان که مشاورا درباره ثبت و انتخاب رشته خیلی استرس میدن زیاد توجه نکنین اما بیخیالم نباشین که بیچاره میشین توجه زیاد هم به حرفای مشاورا استرس مضخرف میده فقط*

----------


## -AMiN-

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Miss.Dr


ثبت نام اینو ازسایت سنجش میکنیم؟
ببخشید نمیدونم اینارو


بله ثبت نام از سنجشه از سال ۹۲ به بعدم دانشگاه ازادم با سنجش ثبتنام و کنکورش یکی شد
حتما رمز دوم یه کارتتون رو داشته باشین موقع ثبت نام ازت میخواد خرید بکنی اینترنتی*

----------


## mohsen..

هرچی سعی کردم نمیشه
من که معدلم 17 18چه فرقی میکنه تاثیر مثبته

----------


## -AMiN-

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mohsen..


هرچی سعی کردم نمیشه
من که معدلم 17 18چه فرقی میکنه تاثیر مثبته


اگه دیپلمت رو تایید نکنی نمیتونی ثبت نام بکنی*

----------


## Chandler Bing

قبلا خبرای سنجش توی انجمن اطلاع رسانی میشد 
 الان همون هم نمیشه ، هرچند که من فارغ‌التحصیلم و فرقی برام نداره

----------


## mahdi2015

> هرچی سعی کردم نمیشه
> من که معدلم 17 18چه فرقی میکنه تاثیر مثبته


نه لازمه کد رو وارد کنید اگه نداشته باشید نمیشه کنکور ثبت نام کنیچرا نمیشه ؟ وارد نمیتونید بشید؟

----------


## mohsen..

> نه لازمه کد رو وارد کنید اگه نداشته باشید نمیشه کنکور ثبت نام کنیچرا نمیشه ؟ وارد نمیتونید بشید؟


وارد میشم ولی فکر کنم کد منطقه رو اشتباه میزنم
کد دانش اموزی همون بالای کارنامه هست همونه ؟

----------


## mahdi2015

> وارد میشم ولی فکر کنم کد منطقه رو اشتباه میزنم
> کد دانش اموزی همون بالای کارنامه هست همونه ؟


آره همونه کد منطقه هم سرچ کن پیدا میشه یا شهرت رو بگو بچه ها برات پیدا می کنن

----------


## Miss.Dr

> وارد میشم ولی فکر کنم کد منطقه رو اشتباه میزنم
> کد دانش اموزی همون بالای کارنامه هست همونه ؟


اره
اسمش شماره دانش اموزیه

----------


## mohsen..

> آره همونه کد منطقه هم سرچ کن پیدا میشه یا شهرت رو بگو بچه ها برات پیدا می کنن


سرچکردم پیدا کردم  ولی بازم نمیشه
شاید کد دانش اموزی رو اشتباه میزنم

----------


## mohsen..

بالای کارنامه سال سوم دبیرستان نوشته کد دانش اموزی بقل عکس مگه همون نیس؟

----------


## The JoKer

جریان چیه ؟ :Yahoo (35):

----------


## mahdi2015

> سرچکردم پیدا کردم  ولی بازم نمیشه
> شاید کد دانش اموزی رو اشتباه میزنم


تاریخ تولدم حواست باشه بدون ممیز و اینا وارد کن یا از همون تقویمی که باز می کنه واردش کن

----------


## mahdi2015

> بالای کارنامه سال سوم دبیرستان نوشته کد دانش اموزی بقل عکس مگه همون نیس؟


آره یه رقم بزرگیم هست

----------


## mahdi2015

> جریان چیه ؟


سوابق داداش تاییدشون کردی؟

----------


## The JoKer

> سوابق داداش تاییدشون کردی؟


نه باید چیکار کنیم ؟
اصلا لازمه ؟

----------


## mahdi2015

> نه باید چیکار کنیم ؟
> اصلا لازمه ؟


برو سایتش تایید کن 
واسه ثبت نام کد رو باید داشته باشی

----------


## Miss.Dr

> سرچکردم پیدا کردم  ولی بازم نمیشه
> شاید کد دانش اموزی رو اشتباه میزنم


کد امنیتی رو دقت کن.
حروف بزرگ و کوچیکش مهمه

----------


## D.A.A

راستی یادتون باشه از مرورگر FireFox استفاده کنید شاید کروم نیاره

----------


## MohammadMahdi14

سلام تشکر از استارتر عزیز بابت اطلاع رسانی
من الان رفتم وارد سایت شدم ولی هر کاری کردم وارد نشدم 
کد دانش آموزی رو مطمئنم درسته کد منطقه رو هم از روی دیپلم دیدم ولی نیاورد باید چه کنم؟

----------


## Miss.Dr

> سلام تشکر از استارتر عزیز بابت اطلاع رسانی
> من الان رفتم وارد سایت شدم ولی هر کاری کردم وارد نشدم 
> کد دانش آموزی رو مطمئنم درسته کد منطقه رو هم از روی دیپلم دیدم ولی نیاورد باید چه کنم؟


خب
اصلاعاتی که غلط وارد کردید رو کنارش با رنگ قرمز مشخص میکنه.

----------


## mahdi2015

> سلام تشکر از استارتر عزیز بابت اطلاع رسانی
> من الان رفتم وارد سایت شدم ولی هر کاری کردم وارد نشدم 
> کد دانش آموزی رو مطمئنم درسته کد منطقه رو هم از روی دیپلم دیدم ولی نیاورد باید چه کنم؟


حروف کوچک و بزرگ کد امنیتی رو دقت کنید شاید اونه

----------


## Miss.Dr

> راستی یادتون باشه از مرورگر FireFox استفاده کنید شاید کروم نیاره


نه من با همین کروم رفتم.

----------


## The JoKer

اقا مگه وظیفه مدرسه نبوده ؟

----------


## mahdi2015

> اقا مگه وظیفه مدرسه نبوده ؟


تو این مملکت کی وظیفشو درست انجام میده داداش؟

----------


## Dr.Hard Worker7

*برای فارغ التحصیل ها هم لازمه؟*

----------


## MohammadMahdi14

> خب
> اصلاعاتی که غلط وارد کردید رو کنارش با رنگ قرمز مشخص میکنه.


میگه کد منطقه یا کد دانش آموزی فلطه ولی هر دوش درسته چون دوستم با همین اطلاعات وارد شده

----------


## The JoKer

> تو این مملکت کی وظیفشو درست انجام میده داداش؟


قانع شدم  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## DR. Z A H R A

من که خبر نداشتم تا دیروزه :Yahoo (110): 

ولی دوستم میگه زده نوشته قبلا تایید شده

----------


## Mr Sky

*نمرات پیش من با اینکه دی ماه فارغ تحصیل شدم تو سایت نیست.....مدرسه رفتم گفتن به ما مربوط نیست..........چه کنم؟!
.
.
.
.
دوستان بیخود استرس نداشته باشین واسه این چیزا........فقط میرید تو سایت نمراتتون رو میبینید .اگه درست بودن تاییدشون میکنید.بعد سایت یه کد بهتون میده.که اون کد رو موقع ثبت نام کنکور باید وارد کنید......الکی استرس زایی واسه خودتون نکنید ......*

----------


## Chandler Bing

اگر نمیتونید وارد بشید و مطمئن هستید که اطلاعات رو درست وارد کردید 
 شاید از کد دانش آموزیتون باشه 
  پارسال من رفتم از مدرسه پرسیدم یه کد دیگه داد به جای اونی که تو کارنامه‌ام بود 
  از معاون یا دفتردار مدرسه‌تون بپرسید

----------


## mahdi2015

> *نمرات پیش من با اینکه دی ماه فارغ تحصیل شدم تو سایت نیست.....مدرسه رفتم گفتن به ما مربوط نیست..........چه کنم؟!
> .
> .
> .
> .
> دوستان بیخود استرس نداشته باشین واسه این چیزا........فقط میرید تو سایت نمراتتون رو میبینید .اگه درست بودن تاییدشون میکنید.بعد سایت یه کد بهتون میده.که اون کد رو موقع ثبت نام کنکور باید وارد کنید......الکی استرس زایی واسه خودتون نکنید ......*


خدا از دهنت بشنوه بچه ها هیچی نیست یه کده فقط  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Mr Sky

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط DR. Z A H R A


من که خبر نداشتم تا دیروزه

ولی دوستم میگه زده نوشته قبلا تایید شده


تا دیروز نیست که.......شما دو دقیقه قبل ثبت نتم کنکور میتونید نمراتتون رو تایید کنید و کدشو بگیرید و موقع ثبت نام وارد کنید....
.
.
.#استارتر بنظرم تاپیکو ویرایش کن.....*

----------


## Miss.Dr

> میگه کد منطقه یا کد دانش آموزی فلطه ولی هر دوش درسته چون دوستم با همین اطلاعات وارد شده


نکنه شما با کد دانش اموزی دوستتون وارد شدین؟ :Yahoo (35):

----------


## DR. Z A H R A

> *
> تا دیروز نیست که.......شما دو دقیقه قبل ثبت نتم کنکور میتونید نمراتتون رو تایید کنید و کدشو بگیرید و موقع ثبت نام وارد کنید....
> .
> .
> .#استارتر بنظرم تاپیکو ویرایش کن.....*


واقعا؟شما کد رو گرفتین؟

الان که سایت باز نمیشه

----------


## mahdi2015

> *
> تا دیروز نیست که.......شما دو دقیقه قبل ثبت نتم کنکور میتونید نمراتتون رو تایید کنید و کدشو بگیرید و موقع ثبت نام وارد کنید....
> .
> .
> .#استارتر بنظرم تاپیکو ویرایش کن.....*


ویرایش کردم :Yahoo (1):

----------


## MohammadMahdi14

> خب
> اصلاعاتی که غلط وارد کردید رو کنارش با رنگ قرمز مشخص میکنه.


میگه کد منطقه یا کد دانش آموزی فلطه ولی هر دوش درسته چون دوستم با همین اطلاعات وارد شده

----------


## va6hid

اگه کد منطقتون رو نمیدونین: جستجوی کدهای مورد نیاز آزمون سراسری سال 1395 /////////// راهنما:https://www.shimanaa.com/3784&%D8%B1...8C%D9%84%DB%8C

----------


## Mr Sky

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط DR. Z A H R A


واقعا؟شما کد رو گرفتین؟

الان که سایت باز نمیشه


من امتحان کردم الان سایت باز شد....شاید مرور گرمشکل داره........
.
.
.من کد پیش دانشگاهی رو نگرفتم ....البته مشکل من اینکه نمراتم تو سایت نیست اصلا.......سوم رو که پارسال کدشو گرفتم
.
.
.
تا روز آخر ثبت نام کنکور فرصت دارین کد رو بگیرین....*

----------


## va6hid

پ.ن پست 94: البته فکر کنم الان وقتش نیست ؛ وقتش بشه سایت سنجش بروز میشه  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## susan.t

> میگه کد منطقه یا کد دانش آموزی فلطه ولی هر دوش درسته چون دوستم با همین اطلاعات وارد شده




*به منم میگه غلطه !  من اطلاعاتو از روی کپی دیپلم موقتم زدم ! احتمالا دفتر دار مدرسه بدونه مشکل از کجاس *

----------


## yasintabriz

من دیروز تایید کردم مشکلی هم نداشتم

----------


## mina_77

ما فارغ التحصیلا که پارسال تایید کردیم دیگه لازم نیس
فقط باید کدو کپی پیس کنی موقع ثبت نام کنکور

----------


## reza__sh

مرسی از اصلاع رسانیت مهدی الان تاییدش کردم

----------


## Lullaby

_بچه ها جریان چیه؟؟؟؟
یکی منو با خبر کنه
_

----------


## mahdi2015

> _بچه ها جریان چیه؟؟؟؟
> یکی منو با خبر کنه
> _


بزو dipcode.medu.ir سوابقت رو تایید کن کدش رو یادداشت کن واسه ثبت نام کنکور لازمت میشه

----------


## Miss.Dr

> _بچه ها جریان چیه؟؟؟؟
> یکی منو با خبر کنه
> _


اول سرچ میکنی سامانه تایید سوابق تحصیلی.
بعد میری اطلاعاتتو وارد میکنی.
کد منطقه رو از نت پیدا کن + شماره دانش اموزی که تو کارنامت هس.
بعد نمره های نهاییتو چک کن اگه درست بود تایید کن و کدی که میده رو بنویس یه جا که موقه ثبت نام کنکور باید واردش کنی.
 :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Mahdi.k.h

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط amvaff


بچه ها جریان چیه؟؟؟؟
یکی منو با خبر کنه



گریه نداره که
برو تو سایت وزارت آموزش و پرورش - ورود داوطلب
خب اینجا اطلاعات مورد نیاز رو وارد کن(مقطعو متوسطه انتخاب کن)
خب بعد که وارد صفحه شدی نمراتتو چک کن درست باشه
بعد از بالای صفحه بزن تایید
یه کد میده که تا ثبت نام کنکور نزد خودت نگه دار
میتونی کد منطقتو از این سایت پیدا کنی(منطقه آموزش و پرورشی که سوم دبیرستانو توش بودیو باید وارد کنی )
جستجوی کدهای مورد نیاز آزمون سراسری سال 1395*

----------


## amirhossien000

من رفتم زده اطلاعات شما یافت نشد چی کارکنم؟؟

----------


## Miss.Dr

> *
> 
> گریه نداره که
> برو تو سایت وزارت آموزش و پرورش - ورود داوطلب
> خب اینجا اطلاعات مورد نیاز رو وارد کن(مقطعو متوسطه انتخاب کن)
> خب بعد که وارد صفحه شدی نمراتتو چک کن درست باشه
> بعد از بالای صفحه بزن تایید
> یه کد میده که تا ثبت نام کنکور نزد خودت نگه دار
> میتونی کد منطقتو از این سایت پیدا کنی(منطقه آموزش و پرورشی که سوم دبیرستانو توش بودیو باید وارد کنی )
> جستجوی کدهای مورد نیاز آزمون سراسری سال 1395*


امداد رسانیمون حرف نداره :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Mahdi.k.h

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Miss.Dr


امداد رسانیمون حرف نداره


به این میگن خدمات در محل*

----------


## amirhossien000

> من رفتم زده اطلاعات شما یافت نشد چی کارکنم؟؟


راهنمایی کنیدممنون میشم

----------


## Mahdi.k.h

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط amirhossien000


راهنمایی کنیدممنون میشم



قطعا یکی از اطالاعاتو اشتباه وارد کردین
به این روش برو با دقّت.همشو انجام بده ببین چی میشه
رو تو سایت** وزارت آموزش و پرورش - ورود داوطلب**
خب اینجا اطلاعات مورد نیاز رو وارد کن(مقطعو متوسطه انتخاب کن)
خب بعد که وارد صفحه شدی نمراتتو چک کن درست باشه
بعد از بالای صفحه بزن تایید
یه کد میده که تا ثبت نام کنکور نزد خودت نگه دار
میتونی کد منطقتو از این سایت پیدا کنی(منطقه آموزش و پرورشی که سوم دبیرستانو توش بودیو باید وارد کنی )
**جستجوی کدهای مورد نیاز آزمون سراسری سال 1395*

----------


## amirhossien000

همشو درست زدم ولی میگه یافت نشد

----------


## Lullaby

_من بلد نیستم 
نمیفهمم چی میگید
هیچ کدوم از کدارو هم ندارم
خدااااااااااا
_

----------


## Mahdi.k.h

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط amvaff


من بلد نیستم 
نمیفهمم چی میگید
هیچ کدوم از کدارو هم ندارم
خدااااااااااا



سلام
نگران نباشید اصلا
هر موقع ثبت نام کنکور شروع شد به کافی نت مراجعه کنید که هم سوابقو تایید کنه براتون هم کنکورو ثبت نام کنه
هیچ اتفاقی نمیوفته 
 هنوز سنجش چیزی درباره تایید نگفته پس هنوز وقت هست
بنظرتون از نظر منطقی کسی که این انجمنو نداره از کجا باید مطلع بشه که الان تاییدباید بکنه؟
پس نگران نباشید*

----------


## Lullaby

_بچه ها من سوابقم رو تایید کردم مرسی همگی_

----------


## Lullaby

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط Mahdi.k.h




سلام
نگران نباشید اصلا
هر موقع ثبت نام کنکور شروع شد به کافی نت مراجعه کنید که هم سوابقو تایید کنه براتون هم کنکورو ثبت نام کنه
هیچ اتفاقی نمیوفته 
 هنوز سنجش چیزی درباره تایید نگفته پس هنوز وقت هست
بنظرتون از نظر منطقی کسی که این انجمنو نداره از کجا باید مطلع بشه که الان تاییدباید بکنه؟
پس نگران نباشید


عملیات با موفقیت انجام شد
ممنون
پیر شی الهی جوون
_

----------


## amirhossien000

اقا بالاخره ما هم تایید کردیم
 خیالمون راحت شد 
تمومممممممممممممم شددددددددددددددددد

----------


## maryam2015

*جنابMahdi.k.h@ جا داره ازتون کمال تچکر بشه ...با تچکر*

----------


## -Morteza-

من که پارسال تایید کرده بودم.باز امسال چک کردم.هم سوم و هم پیش زده بود شما صحت اطلاعات رو تایید کردید.نیازی نبود

----------


## maryam2015

بچه ها یه چیزی الان فهمیدم اونایی که فارغ تحصیلین باید برین مدرستون معدل کل پیش دانشگاهی بگیرین ...وای من که رو ندارم مدیرمو ببینم با اون وضعیت پارسال  :Yahoo (110):

----------


## MeisteR

سلام دوباره
همراه شما هستیم با سری سوالات من درباره کد سوابق  :Yahoo (21): 


میگم ک مهلتش تا کیه؟
بعد ک رفتم سایت اموزش پرورش اطالاعات وارد کردم و ...  و کد هارو دریافت کردم(من هنوز این کارارو نکردم،برا وقتی میگم ک این کارارو کردم)بعد باید با اون کدا چیکار کنم؟ :Yahoo (21):

----------


## maryam2015

> سلام دوباره
> همراه شما هستیم با سری سوالات من درباره کد سوابق 
> 
> 
> میگم ک مهلتش تا کیه؟
> بعد ک رفتم سایت اموزش پرورش اطالاعات وارد کردم و ...  و کد هارو دریافت کردم(من هنوز این کارارو نکردم،برا وقتی میگم ک این کارارو کردم)بعد باید با اون کدا چیکار کنم؟


سلام سایت اموزش پرورش نیست که سامانه کد سوابق تحصیلی /هنگام ثبت نام ازتون می خوان اگه نداشته باشی ثبت نام نمیشی

----------


## MeisteR

> سلام سایت اموزش پرورش نیست که سامانه کد سوابق تحصیلی /هنگام ثبت نام ازتون می خوان اگه نداشته باشی ثبت نام نمیشی


خب باس چیکارکنم ک داشته باشم؟ :Yahoo (4):

----------


## maryam2015

> خب باس چیکارکنم ک داشته باشم؟



کاری نداره که میرین تو سامانه باید معدل کل +کد دانش اموزی +کد منطقه +تاریخ تولدتون رو وارد کنید اگه پیش دانشگاهی هستید گزینه متوسطه رو بزنید...اطلاعات میاد اگه درست بود و با نمراتتون تطابق داشت تایید رو بزنید حواستون باشه تا از درستی نمراتتون مطمئن نشدید تایید نکنید ....به همین راحتی  :Yahoo (111):

----------


## amin1441

والا من که دقیقا 17 بار زدم و مو به مو چک کردم همه چیز درست ولی میگه اطلاعات شما صحیح نیست موندم بقیه چجور وارد این سامانه محیرالعقول شدن!

----------


## mammadahmadi1

سلام و عرض ادب به همه
دوستان من هنوز ریاضی پیش دانشگاهی تحربی رو پاس نکردم و اینکه میخام  کنکور انسانی شرکت کنم مشکلی پیش نمیاد آبا؟؟

----------


## mammadahmadi1

up

----------


## mohsen..

> سلام و عرض ادب به همه
> دوستان من هنوز ریاضی پیش دانشگاهی تحربی رو پاس نکردم و اینکه میخام  کنکور انسانی شرکت کنم مشکلی پیش نمیاد آبا؟؟


منم دقیقا همین شرایط و دارم  هرچی میزنم میگه اطلاعت کد منطقه یا کد دانش اموزی یاکد مقطع درست نیست
کد دانش اموزی که تو کارنامه سوم هست خود منطقه هم که تو کارنامه هست فقط باید یه سرچ بکنیم تا کدش دربیاد
میخوام ببینم کجاش مشکل داره
پیگیری هم زدم فعلا رسیدگی نکردند

----------


## mohsen..

اگه نشه نمیتونیم کنکور ثبت نام کنیم؟

----------


## Cat

> منم دقیقا همین شرایط و دارم  هرچی میزنم میگه اطلاعت کد منطقه یا کد دانش اموزی یاکد مقطع درست نیست
> کد دانش اموزی که تو کارنامه سوم هست خود منطقه هم که تو کارنامه هست فقط باید یه سرچ بکنیم تا کدش دربیاد
> میخوام ببینم کجاش مشکل داره
> پیگیری هم زدم فعلا رسیدگی نکردند


 :Yahoo (35): اطلاعاتو از رو کارنامه نهایی وارد میکنی؟همون ک فقط نمره کتبی داره؟

----------


## MeisteR

> کاری نداره که میرین تو سامانه باید معدل کل +کد دانش اموزی +کد منطقه +تاریخ تولدتون رو وارد کنید اگه پیش دانشگاهی هستید گزینه متوسطه رو بزنید...اطلاعات میاد اگه درست بود و با نمراتتون تطابق داشت تایید رو بزنید حواستون باشه تا از درستی نمراتتون مطمئن نشدید تایید نکنید ....به همین راحتی


این سامانه کجااااس؟ :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Mahdi.k.h

*راهنمای گرفتن کد سوابق تحصیلی:**
برید تو سایت(روی نوشته های آبی کلیک کنید): وزارت آموزش و پرورش - ورود داوطلب
خب اینجا اطلاعات مورد نیاز رو وارد کنید
خب بعد که وارد صفحه شدید نمراتتو چک کنید درست باشه
بعد از بالای صفحه بزنید "تایید"
یه کد میده که تا ثبت نام کنکور نزد خودتون نگه دارید
** دو نکته مهم:**
1-میتونید کد منطقه تونو از این سایت پیدا کنید(**روی نوشته آبی کلیک کنید**):
جستجوی کدهای مورد نیاز آزمون سراسری سال 1395

2-اگر در حال حاضر مشغول به تحصیل در پیش دانشگاهی هستید،مقطع خودتون رو متوسطه(نه پیش دانشگاهی) انتخاب کنید.
*

----------


## Mr Sky

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Mahdi.k.h


راهنمای گرفتن کد سوابق تحصیلی:
برید تو سایت(روی نوشته های آبی کلیک کنید): وزارت آموزش و پرورش - ورود داوطلب
خب اینجا اطلاعات مورد نیاز رو وارد کنید
خب بعد که وارد صفحه شدید نمراتتو چک کنید درست باشه
بعد از بالای صفحه بزنید "تایید"
یه کد میده که تا ثبت نام کنکور نزد خودتون نگه دارید
 دو نکته مهم:
1-میتونید کد منطقه تونو از این سایت پیدا کنید(روی نوشته آبی کلیک کنید):
جستجوی کدهای مورد نیاز آزمون سراسری سال 1395

2-اگر در حال حاضر مشغول به تحصیل در پیش دانشگاهی هستید،مقطع خودتون رو متوسطه(نه پیش دانشگاهی) انتخاب کنید.



لازم نیست حتما نزد خودمون کد رو نگه داریم....هر وقت بریم تو سایت میتونیم دوباره کارنامه رو به همراه کد ببینیم*

----------


## MEH97

> *
> لازم نیست حتما نزد خودمون کد رو نگه داریم....هر وقت بریم تو سایت میتونیم دوباره کارنامه رو به همراه کد ببینیم*


اوناییکه پشت کنکور هستن هم باید اینکارو بکنن؟

----------


## Mr Sky

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط MEH97


اوناییکه پشت کنکور هستن هم باید اینکارو بکنن؟


موقع ثبت نام باید هر دو تا کد رو وارد کنی......تایید کردن لازم نیست.ولی باید بری کد رو از سایت ببینی دیگه.....*

----------


## amir 1378

طبق این خط قرمزی که نوشته من که الان پیش هستم نباید الان تایید کنم باید خرداد تایید کنم؟

----------

